# New and nervous



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, I have joined FF but have been nervous about actually getting started so here goes my first post.

A little about myself I am 31 and my partner is 37 we currently have no children. 

We have had to have icsi as my partner is producing antibody sperm but have luckily managed to produce two good quality blastocysts. One was transferred into me on 9th of feb the other has been frozen.

I am finding this second week of waiting really difficult as I'm sure many other do. Especially as I am experiencing symptoms similar to those I usually get around the time of my period.

I have joined FF hoping that it might help.

So there you go that pretty much sums me up at the minute, I'm looking forward to sharing with other people hopefully in a a similar position to me. Fingers crossed .


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome Water baby and Good Luck with your precious cargo!! Are you going to do a blood test or home test?


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi waterbaby,
Have a look on the 2 week wait board, there is a great chat set up there for ladies who will all be on their 2ww now & giving support. 
I am on my 3rd cycle egg transfer next weds. The 2WW is definitely the hardest part xx 
Good luck 🍀 xx


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Hiya smartstuff and thanks, I have been given a home testing kit from the ivf clinic and been told not to do it until Monday (23rd) so just hoping there is no bleed before then at the min.

Thank you lilypink I'll have a look on there. Fingers crossed it is third time lucky for you xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Good Luck to you too Hun, it will all be worth it in the end 😘 x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi waterbaby

Welcome to FF, here's a link to the 2ww board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=332019.msg6016092;topicseen#new

You'll find lots of other ladies who are in exactly the same position, anxiously waiting for OTD. Good Luck  .

Dory
xxx


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi dory,

Thank you that link is perfect as I have to admit I'm not great on a computer.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

You're welcome xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to FF you will find a wealth of information here and everyone is so supportive and friendly - please just ask questions
xxxxx


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone already I feel it's helping a bit as it makes you realise you're not alone in how you are feeling and what you are going through xxxx


----------

